# Alexa is a thousandaire



## .   1

G'day Congr@s
I am honoured to be able to welcome alexacohen to the heady realm of the quadruple digits.

Long may you contribute your humanity.

Robert


----------



## alexacohen

> and now 3e ar here iwysse and we bot oure one
> my lorde and his ledez ar on lenþe faren
> oþer burnez in her bedde and my burdez als
> þe dor drawen and dit with a derf haspe
> and syþen I haue in þis hous hym þat al lykez
> I schal ware my whyle wel quyl hit lastez
> with tale
> 3e ar welcum to my cors
> yowre awen won to wale
> me behouez of fyne force
> your seruaunt be and schale


Thank you very much, dear Robert.
It was always a joy for me to read you. 
Clever, witty, honest, fun, period comma comma.
Aragorn, son of Arathorn, Elessar of the line of Nimloth, 
King of Gondor and Lord of the Western Lands,
your words were your sword.
I miss you dearly, my friend.
You cannot see the tears in my eyes from so far away, but I'm crying.
This will never be the same without you around.
Somewhere, sometime, I hope we shall meet again, fair dinkum.
With all my love. Always.
Alexa


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Alexa. Congratulations on reaching this milestone at WRF!  May it be the first of many.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A una forera y amiga muy amable - i1000 felicidades, Alexa!

un abrazo desde Ontario,
Chaska


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones Alexa por tus intervenciones!


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias Inés... nunca pense que llegaría a 1000... espero pillarte algún día... (en España diríamos otra cosa y no pillarte, pero me conozco el significado argentino  ). ¡Se aprende mucho en este foro    !
Alexa


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias amiga Chaska... sobre todo por tu paciencia... ahora que ya he llegado hasta aquí, espero que no tengas que "deletearme" tan a menudo...
Un abrazo
Alexa


----------



## alexacohen

Thanks to Trentina too, and thanks to evryone in this forum... I've learned a lot of Modern English from all of you since I've been here.
Alexa


----------



## Pirlo

Congrats!


----------



## Joca

Alexa:

How precious it was to find a jewel like you on these boards!

Thank you very much for your attentive, firm, responsive and human voice! 

Maybe it is us who must be congratulated because of you?

José Carlos (Joca)


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, Alexa!

Es un placer darte la bienvenida a este 'club' en el que tengo poco tiempo: el de los milenarios! 

Felicidades por tu primer _milestone_, y gracias por enriquecernos con tus posts sinceros, equilibrados, lógicos, e impecablemente redactados.  Contar con tus comentarios en el Cultural es una garantía de que las discusiones mantendrán un tono serio, firme y a la vez respetuoso.  ¡No nos dejes nunca, Alexa!

Saludos en tu postiversario, de una ex-colega caraqueña,
Catalina.


----------



## heidita

Alexa, ahora se te puede llamar "big-hitter", ¿no? 

En fin, no nos conocemos mucho, pero es un placer poder verte.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Alexa! Siempre es un placer leerte.

(Vaya, por una vez no llego tarde!!!)

Un abrazo.


----------



## Poetic Device

Congratulations, my Jewish sister.  May you teach and entertain us with 1,000 more posts!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Alexa, ¿qué tal?

Si bien no recuerdo haber compartido hilos contigo, sí te he leído muchas veces y, como sostienen los demás, NUNCA DEJAS INDIFERENTE.

Tengo la sensación de que eres uno de esos personajillos que no abundan: ¡lástima! ya que, de haber más, el mundo iría mejor... 

Un beso, _un petó_, desde Montjuïc!

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## geve

Always nice to read a (witty, fun, spot-on) post from you in CD! Keep them coming!


----------



## Hakro

Congratulations Alexa!

I've admired (and envied) your brave, fearless words about topics that I had not enough courage to participate.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

A part le lien, j'aurais dit tout pareil que geve (surtout qu'il est tard...). 
Quand te verra-t-on dans les forums français ?


----------



## Mate

Querida Alexa: Yo también quiero darte la bienvenida al "Club de los Judíos Milenarios" (que no debe ser confundido con el de los Judíos Millonarios).

Un millón de felicitaciones para vos, y mimos para tus perritos y tu lobo (ahora mismo tengo a mis dos Labradores, Samwise y Rosie, durmiendo a mis pies).

Besos - Mate


----------



## jlc246

Felicidades y muchas gracias.  Congratulations and many thanks for all you contribute.  Best wishes -- jlc


----------



## Argónida

Besos, Alexa. De mayor quiero ser como tú


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you all.
For the moment I'm staying at 999
Alexa


----------



## alexacohen

That's it.
Bang!


----------



## Sallyb36

Enhorabuena Alexa, Congratulations!


----------



## topaze

Congratulations from me too for your very soon 1 postings!
Hope to hear you again  at the forums -
Wish you all the best,Alexa-
Topaze


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Alexa*: ¿heredera de una cultura milenaria frágil pero invulnerable?

Nos cruzamos al doblar las esquinas pero siempre es un placer disfrutar de tu estela.

¡Enhorabuena por estos primeros mil! Quiero seguir viéndote por estos barrios de WR.


----------



## panjabigator

Alexa!

Has alcanzado tu primer millón de posts.  Enhorabuena!  Tú siempre escribes muy bien y siempre me parece un placer leer tus posts.  Sigue haciendo posts!  También, tu inglés siempre me parece como el de un nativo! No obstante, he aprendido muchas cosas de todos vosotros, incluso tú!

Gracias!


----------



## sinclair001

Me llamó la atención el término thousandaire, ahora veo el significado.
Felicitaciones, debes ser una verdadera punster en terminología.


----------



## curly

I'm a little late but only by three, thankyou for your 1000 (+3) posts,  you're our  
superalexa


----------



## alexacohen

.,,
No man is an_ Iland,_ intire of it selfe; every man is a peece of the _Continent, _a part of the _maine; _if a _Clod_ bee washed away by the _Sea_, _Europe _is the lesse, as well as if a _Promontoire _were, as well as if a _Mannor_ of thy friends or of _thine owne_ were; any mans _death_ diminishes _me_, because I am involved in _Mankinde_; and therefore never send to know for whom the_ bell_ tolls; it tolls for _thee_.
John Donne


----------



## jonquiliser

Alexa, no he coincidido mucho contigo aún ya que llevo poco tiempo aquí - pero siempre leo tus posts con mucho interés y espero leer muchos más todavía! Felicidades y suerte con los siguientes miles


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias Jonquiliser...
siempre es un placer leerte a tí también. 
Espero por tus mil...
Alexa


----------



## alexacohen

Contra las olas del mar
luchan pechos varoniles
pero contra las mentes cerriles
no hay manera de luchar.


----------



## Berenguer

Decía Albert Camus en su libro La Peste, que : "_todas las desgracias de los hombres provienen de no hablar claro_". Con más personas como tú, que hablan sin tapujos, sin estúpidos remilgos, incluso ámbitos tan restringidos como éste, llegarían a ser mejores.

Felicidades por estos 1077 mensajes (llego un poco tarde, pero ya dicen que nunca es tarde para hacer lo correcto)

Un gran saludo,

Berenguer


----------



## alexacohen

Gracias Berenguer... lo mismo puedo decir yo de tí.
¡Abajo la correción política!
¡Viva la libertad de expresión!
LimaAlfaMetroAlfaDeltaRomeoEcoQuebecUnionEcoLimaOscarSierraPapaRomeoIndiaOscar


----------



## John Carter

Come on, my girl.
You'll never reach 2.000 if you carry on like this.
Congratulations... 193 in two months.
You can do better.
RUN!

Big hug.

ZJC


----------



## Railway

Tipi, dulce tipi - Siniestro Total

Todos los indios (Manitú, Manitú)
estamos muy contentos (Manitú, Manitú)
en nuestras piraguas
vamos río adentro
Señales de humo
nos avisan
que llegamos tarde
y nos damos prisa

---------------------------

Solo llego 201 post tarde Alexa!!! Yuhuuuuu!!! 

¡Muchas felicidades a una JOVEN y muy muy simpática forera!


----------



## alexacohen

Mais, mais, mais, ¿ainda estou eiquí?
Viñen pra ver como iba o teu fío, Railway, é encontrome co meu...
Toro Sentado
está de cumpleaños
con agua de fuego
lo celebramos-
¿Agua de fuego?
Vamos po'lo augardente e a queimada.
Mouchos, coruxas, sapos e bruxas...
¡Viva Galicia!


----------



## alexacohen

John Carter said:


> Come on, my girl.
> You'll never reach 2.000 if you carry on like this.
> Congratulations... 193 in two months.
> You can do better.
> RUN!
> 
> Big hug.
> 
> ZJC


 
Thank you. Everything's gonna be alright.

And Johnny.
Be good.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Alexa.


----------



## Eva Maria

Alexa, la chica de la terminal,

Ya te ha costado ya! Pero por fin tus primeros 1.000 años posts!

Ante todo, eres una mujer muy inteligente, con lo cual ya está todo dicho!

Con que nos prometas que seguirás siendo así para siempre jamás, nos basta.

Congratulations!

Eva Maria


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando:
Muchas gracias.
Aunque normalmente nos encontremos enseñándonos los dientes al otro lado de la barrera...
Las diferentes opiniones no cuentan. Sólo cuenta que tu corazón no pese más que una pluma en la balanza de la verdad.


----------



## alexacohen

Eva María:
Me resulta rarísimo estar contestando felicitaciones a estas alturas... sobre todo porque he pegado un bajón de mucho cuidado.
Gracias por tus buenos deseos... 
¡AH! y, para mí, Myriam es Meryet-Amun, egipcio de pura cepa (se pongan como se pongan los hebreos de línea dura... ¿recuerdas?) 
¡Es una pena que no  haya un foro jeroglífico-español, español-jeroglífico!
Me habría encantado poder pintártelo.

Alexandra


----------



## alexacohen

Merit-Amun (Meryetamun, Merytamun), was one of the daughters of Nefertari.  She held the titles and names, "the One Who Fills the Forecourt with the Scent of Her Fragrance; Superior of the Harem of Amun-Ra;  the Beloved of the Lord of the Two lands". Merit-Amun was buried in tomb 68 in the Valley of the Queens.
Cuesta bajarme de la burra, ¿sabes?


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Merit-Amun (Meryetamun, Merytamun), was one of the daughters of Nefertari. She held the titles and names, "the One Who Fills the Forecourt with the Scent of Her Fragrance; Superior of the Harem of Amun-Ra; the Beloved of the Lord of the Two lands". Merit-Amun was buried in tomb 68 in the Valley of the Queens.
> Cuesta bajarme de la burra, ¿sabes?


 
Alexa,

Me acuerdo de las "rabietas hebreas", jajajaja! Es que el parecido es más que sospechoso: Merit ("Mery", "Meryam")

Curiosamente, hace poco traduje un texto acerca de Nefertari, su esposo Rameses II, y sus hijas e hijos (era un mamotreto sobre 100 egipcios y egipcias!!!!)

Uy, hay bajones a porrillo. ¿Hay alguien en el mundo que no haya tenido uno? No te preocupes, que nada dura cien años! (Ni lo malo ni lo bueno!)

Carpe diem! Collige, virgo, rosas! Juvat vivere!

Eva Maria

PS: Que sepas escribir con jeroglíficos es fabuloso!


----------



## alexacohen

Bueno, si iba a página por hijo... ¡no me extraña que tuviera más de cien!
Ramsés II era mucho Ramsés...

¡Gaudeamus igitur, iuvenes dum sumus!


----------

